# Yodel



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

The lying bastard driver updated the tracking for my parcel that was due today. He has claimed that he was unable to gain access to the property. UPS managed to get here yesterday, and the postman comes most days.
I phoned Yodel up and told them I've been here all day and have security cameras showing no van or driver. He certainly didn't leave a card. I said he's clearly knocked off early for the evening and asked for an explanation.

I know, wishful thinking.

Makes me mad that in this modern age we can't contact the driver in person and vent the frustration of watching for the delivery all day.


----------



## TTMBTT (Jul 22, 2010)

Guaranteed delivery?? you would expect some recourse for your time/costs for waiting in
all day for a parcel that did not arrive. Find out the time he/she says they were there and check your
video recordings for a match.
What a frustrating ball ache don't know if its worth complaining but might pay off :x


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Yodel are terrible, use someone else if possible. I find dpd to be ok.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

It was due today but not guaranteed. I saw it was out for delivery though, and at 4:45 "unable to deliver". It's a business delivery so he was supposed to arrive before 5:30. I'll see what they come up with tomorrow. I've given them my phone number with instructions to call me if he can't access the property.

When my company sends stuff out we use fedex. I know Yodel are a waste of space and I've told ebuyer this, who I ordered the computer stuff from.

There's three cameras between the street and my front door, and they are open on my desktop all day, every day when I'm working.


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

I think this says it all really:

_"you have the flexibility to arrange the deliveries to suit you"_

http://www.totaljobs.com/JobSearch/JobD ... d=57970953


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

I've used them numerous times and never had a problem.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

My previous 3 deliveries through Yodel all arrived fine. It's when one goes wrong and the driver lies that winds me up.
My company used to send products using Yodel but they had a shocking track record of failing to find addresses. We switched to FedEx and had no problems at all.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Be it other drivers, ebay or delivery companies you are one angry man 

I know you can get guaranteed or timed deliveries with yodel so a guess might be that these take priority over bog standard deliveries and yours lost out on this occasion.

Imagine if it was a dodgy ebay item being delivered by an irresponsible Yodel
driver bombing down the A17 the mind boggles....


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Pugwash69 said:


> There's three cameras between the street and my front door, and they are open on my desktop all day, every day when I'm working.


I suddenly got this image of you sitting at your desk like Monty Burns from the Simpson's. :lol:


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Release the hounds!


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

The postie made it. My Yodel is "out for delivery" again.


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Jesus christ, bit ott with the cameras :lol:


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Yeah my office is way out the back so I can't hear the doorbell. Or as the police would say, I'm running a drugs lab.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Ahh, the joy of excessive security cameras. Always nice to have a memento of the time someone nicked all your stuff...

And for the love of god, straighten that top one out. That would drive me nuts if it was mine.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Spandex said:


> Ahh, the joy of excessive security cameras. Always nice to have a memento of the time someone nicked all your stuff...
> 
> And for the love of god, straighten that top one out. That would drive me nuts if it was mine.


A bird sat on it I think. It's just below the bedroom window so not very easy to reach.
The big dog usually works as a deterrent. The cameras are just to see what happens.


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Spandex said:


> Ahh, the joy of excessive security cameras. Always nice to have a memento of the time someone nicked all your stuff...
> 
> And for the love of god, straighten that top one out. That would drive me nuts if it was mine.


The top one is accurate, its Lincolnshire slowly being reclaimed by the north sea.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Pugwash69 said:


> The cameras are just to see what happens.


Ahh... We have windows.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Admit it pug! is it a crack den or a whorehouse you are running? :lol:


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

It's a gadget den. 
The new gadget arrived at 4:30pm today. I suspect the driver couldn't find the road in the dark, but got a bollocking yesterday and looked us up on Google maps. The house has been here since the 1940's so there's no excuse really.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

brian1978 said:


> Admit it pug! is it a crack den or a whorehouse you are running? :lol:


The mind boggles with birds sitting on camas outside the bedroom windows. I suppose that sort of thing would encourage visits being so high up and in view but focussing and vibration might be a problem. Opening the window this time of year for access could also raise goosebumps if not properly attired.

You could try a bird table in the garden and keep it well stocked with nuts and water - that should work better rather than sprinkling food on top of the cameras


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Yodel are pants.

They do all the VirginMedia stuff. Absolutely useless. I've had a new mobile left on the door step, claim I wasn't in etc etc

I'd never choose to use them and nor would 99% of the people on the VirginMedia forum.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Yodel is shit. Total and utter shit.


----------



## S3 Power (Nov 16, 2013)

rustyintegrale said:


> Yodel is shit. Total and utter shit.


Yodel can yodel them selfs in the ass.

Utter, utter facking shit.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I've recently discovered that if you post something public on a company's facebook page, they answer damn quick. 8) I told ebuyer that they should stop using Yodel.

The package arrived intact the day after at least.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Pugwash69 said:


> I've recently discovered that if you post something public on a company's facebook page, they answer damn quick. 8) I told ebuyer that they should stop using Yodel.
> 
> The package arrived intact the day after at least.


There's a link on eBuyer's site to email the MD directly. I did exactly that to point out that Yodel were letting eBuyer down by delivering nothing but poor service and indifference to complaints. The MD has made zero response.

I'll be voting with my feet and using Dabs from now on. eBuyer was once my supplier of choice but they can take a hike if even the MD doesn't understand the concept of customer service.


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

+1 lying gits didn't deliver today then pretended they couldn't gain access. I've added my complaints to ebuyer site. Shocking service, even worse than parcelfarce and that's going some.


----------



## uv101 (Aug 17, 2013)

Funny, its not the 1st time I've heard that the Yodel man claims that they couldn't deliver when the recipient has been in all day!!

I also had an issue where the card they left didn't tie up to the parcel. No joy through Yodel so the booking agent got involved. Still didn't get redelivered so ended up back at the sender!! Nightmare

The only other experience was when I collected a parcel from their depot. While I was there a very irate customer was also trying to collect his parcel as arranged. The couldn't fine his at the depot......it was out for delivery! No one was in cos he was at the depot trying to collect it as agreed!!!! Genius! The did manage to phone the driver and get him to wait while the guy shot off to meet him!!!

I always use UPS via interparcel and they've never let me down,


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

uv101 said:


> I always use UPS via interparcel and they've never let me down.


Likewise.


----------

